# Laparoscopic abdinal portion VP SHUNT



## wohlerga (Dec 6, 2011)

There is not a code for laparoscopic codes for the VP shunts and only one code for both the head portion and the abdomin portion of the case.  If this is a new shunt being placed, do you code the 62223-62for the brain portion done by the neuro dr and a NOC code 49329-62 similar to 62223 for the abdomin portion done by the general surgeon both using mod 62 showing this was a co-surgeon case?  If not how do you code the Laparoscopic abdominal portion of the case?  thanks Gail


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

gidneyga said:


> There is not a code for laparoscopic codes for the VP shunts and only one code for both the head portion and the abdomin portion of the case.  If this is a new shunt being placed, do you code the 62223-62for the brain portion done by the neuro dr and a NOC code 49329-62 similar to 62223 for the abdomin portion done by the general surgeon both using mod 62 showing this was a co-surgeon case?  If not how do you code the Laparoscopic abdominal portion of the case?  thanks Gail



From the description of the procedure in Encoder Pro, it would appear that if two physicians participated in the procedure you would use the 62 modifier.  You don't code anything additional for the use of the laparoscope.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 9, 2011)

*62223-62 for BOTH surgeons*

When you have co-surgeons you use the SAME CPT code for both surgeons with the -62 modifier.

Placement of a VP shunt is coded as 62223-62 for each surgeon when you have co-surgeons.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

